
Ask HN: How do people pair code/debug remotely - marclave
When trying to help coworkers or friends with a issue&#x2F;bug, and you are not right beside each other, do you often: share small code snippets, use screen share, remote desktop software or other methods?
======
dean177
Teletype with an audio call works well for me:
[https://teletype.atom.io/](https://teletype.atom.io/)

